

Pure CSS Tool Tips Revisited - ImpressiveWebs
http://www.impressivewebs.com/pure-css-tool-tips/

======
Steuard
The article gives no indication of why one would implement all this
complicated CSS just to duplicate the effect of the "title" attribute. After
all, tooltips are already a built-in function of every browser, and users are
familiar with how they work. How is this any better than those annoying sites
that re-implement scrollbars or the back button in awkward, unfamiliar ways?

------
sachleen
I'm using css-only tooltips on various parts of my blog. Here's the code:
<http://blog.sachleen.com/css-only-tooltips.html>

It meets all of the requirements discussed in this post and uses much less
CSS.

